# MOTW - JTHphoto



## Alison (Oct 2, 2006)

Alrighty then.........

How about a picture of your fridge and the meaning behind your user name


----------



## Corry (Oct 2, 2006)

Self Portrait!!!!!


----------



## chris82 (Oct 2, 2006)

and of course a pic from your window


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 2, 2006)

whats best christmas you've ever had?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 2, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Alrighty then.........
> 
> How about a picture of your fridge and the meaning behind your user name


 
i'm at work now, but i will definitely get to the photos in the evenings...

the meaning behind my username is very deep and mysterious.  After several days of creative meditation I decided to use "JTH" (my initials) combined with an abbreviated form of photography, hence "photo".  

Actually, it was just easy to remember and "Buff_Stud" was already taken*.  TPF is the first and only forum in which I have ever participated.  In retrospect, had I known TPF was going to be such a friendly place and I would actually stick around, I may have come up with something a little more meaningful.  

--------
*Not really, it's all yours if you want it...


----------



## Corry (Oct 2, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> i'm at work now, but i will definitely get to the photos in the evenings...
> 
> the meaning behind my username is very deep and mysterious.  After several days of creative meditation I decided to use "JTH" (my initials) combined with an abbreviated form of photography, hence "photo".
> 
> ...



Hey....ya know...if you really want another name, I'm sure one of the Admins can arrange that.  I can see you as "Buff_Stud.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 2, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey....ya know...if you really want another name, I'm sure one of the Admins can arrange that.  I can see you as "Buff_Stud.



does that offer hold for anyone? 


Anyway, coming back to the subject ... I would like to see that piece of furniture in your house / flat / shed / tent / whatever you live in, which you like most


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 2, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> whats best christmas you've ever had?


 
i don't know that I have ever had a bad Christmas actually.  Christmas for me always includes lots of family & friends, a ton of good food, and my wife and parents usually spoil me pretty good with gifts even though i'm almost 30.  My dad still claims to this day that he is santa claus.  Not just acts like him, but actually is THE santa claus.  Gifts that stand out are a shiny, red, JCPenny's bicycle back in the early 80's sometime, and then last year I got a nice bogen/manfrotto setup.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 2, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> does that offer hold for anyone?
> 
> 
> Anyway, coming back to the subject ... I would like to see that piece of furniture in your house / flat / shed / tent / whatever you live in, which you like most


 

I'm not much of a furniture aficionado. When I was in college (and before I met my wife) I had a mattress on the floor for a bed, and a cheap card table and folding chairs for a dinette set, with $16 build-it-yourself telephone stands as end tables and nightstands. 

I am rather fond of this dining table. We got it on sale and it has a magical leaf that stores underneath which increases the square footage by 50%!!!  It is square when extended, which fits perfectly in the space we have and comfortably seats 8 for dinner, poker, etc...

corry does this satisfy your needs, or shall i post another? me x 5...


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 2, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey....ya know...if you really want another name, I'm sure one of the Admins can arrange that. I can see you as "Buff_Stud.


 
you obviously haven't seen my lack of buffness... or studliness for that matter...


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 2, 2006)

alright then, that is where you lose all your money, right?


----------



## Corry (Oct 2, 2006)

Nope...I want a NEW self portrait.  I'm gonna be picky this time.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 2, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> alright then, that is where you lose all your money, right?


 
:lmao: You sound like my brother-in-law, talking all that smack. I do okay, i play too tight so overall I probably breakeven. I took 2nd in the last tourney at my house. i basically just outlasted everyone else and then went heads up against the chip leader with only a few blinds left. We play small stakes so its cheap fun.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 2, 2006)

What's your favourite:

-alcoholic beverage
-non-alcoholic beverage
-person to beat in trivia
-vacation spot
-way to spend a Saturday afternoon
-way to spend a Friday night


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 2, 2006)

What's your favourite:

*-alcoholic beverage*
not much of a drinker, but I had a friend that lived in Spain for a while and she makes a killer pitcher of Sangria, that's prolly my fav. Blue Moon beer or Ace Pear Cider is pretty good, but the last drink I had was a Captain Morgan + Dr. Pepper while camping at the end of July, that's good stuff too. 
*-non-alcoholic beverage*
Mountain Dew or Iced Tea (i have a decision making disorder)
*-person to beat in trivia*
Any day is a good day if I can beat you, Anty, it makes me feel smart.  BTW, today is a good day. 
*-vacation spot*
East Fork Black River, White Mountains, Arizona. Annual camping trip for 1 - 2 weeks. 




*-way to spend a Saturday afternoon*
Jeeping & hiking the Arizona wilderness with my wife, puppy dog, and camera.
*-way to spend a Friday night*
Probably a tie between a poker game with friends and family or taking my wife out to dinner and a movie.


----------



## zombiekilla (Oct 2, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

>


How do you do that???
Do you have a collection of anything? Picture if yes!
What's the nicest thing anyone has ever done for you?
How do you vent your anger?
Who is always able to cheer you up when you're sad?
Do you have any hidden talents?
Have you ever mooned or flashed someone?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 2, 2006)

When did you first become interested in photograph?

Have you taken any photography classes?


----------



## panzershreck (Oct 2, 2006)

a man places a plate of food on a stool, then covers it with a red curtain

is the food nervous or depressed?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Alrighty then.........
> 
> How about a picture of your fridge and the meaning behind your user name


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Self Portrait!!!!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> and of course a pic from your window


 
sorry chris, didn't get to this during the day, but you're not missing much... nothing special, just stucco houses jammed in together as close as possible...   next door is for sale, that could be you...   

my view from the home-office window...


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

zombiekilla3k said:
			
		

> 1. How do you do that???
> 2. Do you have a collection of anything? Picture if yes!
> 3. What's the nicest thing anyone has ever done for you?
> 4. How do you vent your anger?
> ...


 
*1. How do you do that???* 
I'm really fast, like superman fast. Actually it's pretty easy to do with PS. take a few shots (same exposure settings, on a tripod), and then layer them in PS erasing over yourself on each top layer. there might be other ways but that's how I did it. there is a "multiple-me" photo theme that might have more detail from someone better at PS than myself. one piece of advice is don't overlap yourself like I did, it took forever to erase the layers just right. 

*2. Do you have a collection of anything? Picture if yes!*
not really, my wife would say that I collect succulents. I bet you haven't heard that one before. what do you think, is this weird? 
















It's kind of a compulsion... :crazy:

*3. What's the nicest thing anyone has ever done for you?*
To pick just one would be almost impossible, I am fortunate to be surrounded by individuals performing unselfish acts of kindness all the time. As for strangers, twice I have been stranded in the middle of nowhere because of my own stupidity, and been dug out and/or towed to town/camp. Both gentlemen refused any compensation. I have "paid it forward" several times since then. 






*4. How do you vent your anger?*
I'm generally not an angry person, but I have done just about everything from hit/kick something, scream, excercise, deep breathing, and prayer. 

*5. Who is always able to cheer you up when you're sad?*
I'm pretty easy to cheer up, but I can't help but smile from ear to ear when any one of my 4 nephews smiles or runs up to me to give me a hug. It doesn't matter how miserable i may be feeling that just lights up my day. 

















*6. Do you have any hidden talents? *
I'm not aware of any, but they may just be really well hidden. I can juggle, does that count? 

*7. Have you ever mooned or flashed someone?*
Nope, not my style.


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 3, 2006)

what's the most embarresing thing that has ever happened to you? (We're all friends here, you can tell us  )

Whats the most expensive thing you have ever broken or damaged?

If you could be the best in the world at one thing, what would it be?

Who is the most famous person you've ever met?

Have you ever cried the during a sad movie, if so which one, and did you tell people that you just had something in your eye?

Have i asked to many questions?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> When did you first become interested in photograph?
> 
> Have you taken any photography classes?


 
I first became interested in photography somewhere between graduating high school and my sophomore year of college. I spend a lot of time hiking and jeeping in the outdoors and wanted to capture the beautiful things that I experienced. It was also about creating memories of people/events that would last a lifetime. My parents bought be a 35mm rebel for my 20th birthday and I have been hooked ever since (9 years). 

UofA wouldn't let you take a photo class unless you were a photo major, so after I graduated i signed up for one at the local community college, but they were transitioning from darkroom to digital so I stopped after 2 classes. I was working 2 jobs at the time, and besides not having the time, was really disappointed about not being in a darkroom. I haven't had any formal training since. I did get to make a pinhole camera in a physics class, that was fun.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Self Portrait!!!!!


 
figured that one wouldn't satisfy either... so here you go...


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> a man places a plate of food on a stool, then covers it with a red curtain
> 
> is the food nervous or depressed?


 
if it looks good, then both, because it has met it's match.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> what's the most embarresing thing that has ever happened to you? (We're all friends here, you can tell us  )
> 
> Whats the most expensive thing you have ever broken or damaged?
> 
> ...


 
*most embarassing...* 





*most expensive thing broken/damaged...*





*best in the world at one thing...*
swing dancing

*most famous person i have met...*
I played paintball with Ricky Schroeder once.  I captured the flag and he ran point.  we won.  seriously.  I also saw the back of Oprah's head at Caesar's in Vegas... and rode in the same plane as Kevin Johnson (phx suns), although he was in first class, i was in coach.  

*sad movies and crying...*
I remember crying in Top Gun when Goose died...  

 hid it successfully until now, so i didn't have to make excuses for it... 

And then Pearl Harbor made me cry when all the guys were drowning in the sinking ships.  I have heard first person accounts of it from my Papa, which made it VERY real for me. 

*too many questions?* 
never, ask away, but i won't answer them until tomorrow... need sleepy...


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 3, 2006)

good answers Squire!

The back of Oprah's head too! I would say that is worth the whole face of Jerry Springer and maybe both the elbows of Montel Williams combined


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 3, 2006)

(Great interview so far!!)

Did you get out kayaking this summer, as I think you said you wanted to?

If you could travel anywhere, at no cost to you, where would you go?


----------



## Mansi (Oct 3, 2006)

hey jason good to see you in here!!! been a good read tooo 

so let me ask you then... how did you venture into photography?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> Who is the most famous person you've ever met?


I completely forgot about Jason Terry & Mike Bibby (Dallas Mavericks & Sacramento Kings, respectively). I had classes with them at UofA in 1997 when they won the Championship. Mike Bibby and some of the other players use to sit in the back of one of the huge lectures I was in (~500 people). Jason Terry sat right behind me in a smaller class (~25 people).


----------



## Corry (Oct 3, 2006)

WOOOT! GREAT SELF PORTRAITS! I really like that first one, but I'm glad ya let me see your face, too.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> (Great interview so far!!)
> 
> Did you get out kayaking this summer, as I think you said you wanted to?
> 
> If you could travel anywhere, at no cost to you, where would you go?


 
*on kayaking...*
unfortunately I did not. my cousin and his gf have a couple that they brought up there, but it just never worked out. They only went out twice, and kept getting rained out. I have only been once, on my honeymoon in Kauai. I loved it, i'll go again someday.

*on traveling...* 
if you know someone handing out free money for traveling, hook me up! There are so many places that I would love to experience, but I'll say Australia/New Zealand.  The photos I see coming out of that part of the world are just... enthralling.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 3, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> *on traveling...*
> if you know someone handing out free money for traveling, hook me up!


Ha! Get in line!  If I won the lottery, I'd be packing my bags and hitting the road/air.  

If you had to live in a different City than you do now, where would it be?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

Mansi said:
			
		

> hey jason good to see you in here!!! been a good read tooo
> 
> so let me ask you then... how did you venture into photography?


 
thanks, mansi, good to see you too.     I learned quickly when I joined TPF to keep my eyes open for your threads... your street portraits are so inspiring.  

do you mean photography in general?  is that different than how I answered Jeff's question? see #24 ^^.  I was always interested in it, I just didn't know how to get started until my parents bought me a 35mm Rebel as a birthday gift some 9-10 years ago.  Been hooked ever since.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Ha! Get in line! If I won the lottery, I'd be packing my bags and hitting the road/air.
> 
> If you had to live in a different City than you do now, where would it be?


 
yeah, it would be nice to have a limitless supply of money to travel. There are so many places in N. America that I want to see, I get overwhelmed with even thinking about the whole world. I haven't even seen my whole state yet! 

*different city...*
I've lived here my whole life and don't really know any different, so that's a tough question, this feels like home. If I had to live somewhere different, i would choose a smaller town in Northern Arizona so I was still relatively close to friends and family but closer to the areas that I love to spend my free time. Maybe Pinetop/Lakeside, Prescott, or if I had to pick one, Payson, but that's only 2 hours away. If I had to move out of state, i would probably give Colorado a shot. Like Denver or I had a friend that lived in Ft. Collins, that always looked like a beautiful area.


----------



## chris82 (Oct 3, 2006)

whos your favorite super hero


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 3, 2006)

what is the weirdest food you have ever eaten?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> whos your favorite super hero


 
WAFFLEMAN. (you have to say it like he says it)

you have to have seen Mystery Men...


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> what is the weirdest food you have ever eaten?


I grew up hunting, so some people might think quail gizzards are pretty weird, but really not bad at all.  Rattlesnake is awesome, it's been awhile though.  More mainstream would be probably be escargot on a cruise when I was 15.


----------



## chris82 (Oct 3, 2006)

:lmao: I havent seen it but waffelman..sounds good.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> :lmao: I havent seen it but waffelman..sounds good.


 
it was very small part, and I'm not sure of his qualifications as a "Superhero" but I have only seen that movie once and can't get the way he says his name out of my head...

as a kid, i used to like Mighty Mouse.  "Here I come to save the day!!!"


----------



## chris82 (Oct 3, 2006)

Mighty mouse was always my favorite,but a close second was super ted...What was his spotty friend called??Oh yes.Spotty!


----------



## photo gal (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Jason.....great interview......now what I would like to know is......which of your photos is your favorite???  : )


And, do you dream in color and are there any dreams that reoccur?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Hi Jason.....great interview......now what I would like to know is......which of your photos is your favorite??? : )
> 
> 
> And, do you dream in color and are there any dreams that reoccur?


 
*favorite photos...*
I think there is no question this was one of my most popular images on tpf, I am quite pleased with the way it turned out.







this is a close second for me, but I am biased... 





*on dreams...*
I'm pretty sure I dream in color, i can recall colors when i wake up, whether I dreamed it that way or my brain just assigned the color too it, is beyond me.  

The most recurrent _theme_ would probably be falling, never flying which i understand is the most common.  

I only have 1 dream that recurs, and it only happened 3 times.  each time minor details were changed, but the dream was exactly the same.  The last time I had it was probably 10-15 years ago.


----------



## photo gal (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Jason....now can you tell me about that dream that has occured 3 times????


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Thanks Jason....now can you tell me about that dream that has occured 3 times????


 
dreams are so weird, it was about going out hiking/camping with 3 friends (the friends changed each time), we got lost and separated, then I came upon an old deserted house/cabin in the middle of the forest/wilderness on top of a mountain.  As I aproach the house, 2 of my friends are already there.  About the time we greet eachother, the sun begins to set and we hear a loud growling noise and crashing sounds.  We turn to see a huge gorilla-monster thing going over the next ridge.  There is always a sense of despair for our still lost friend who must spend the night out in the wilderness alone.  Except for the three friends and some mysterious, obscure items at the bottom of a river i cross earlier in the dream, everything is identical.  The river, house, forest, creature... all are the same, including the mood and weird feeling when I wake up.  

Are you going to interpret for me?  or put me in a straight-jacket now?  :crazy:  I think it's just about having a falling out with friends or a premonition of sorts of drifting apart from them...  people choose their own paths and unfortunately don't always end up in the safest place, and sometimes our hands are tied.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 3, 2006)

What's your favourite joke to tell?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> What's your favourite joke to tell?


I'm not very good at telling jokes, but I always kind of liked the one about the gorilla hunt...


> A man decides that he wants to go hunt gorillas in Africa. He hears about this guide and calls him up. The guide says I will make all the arrangements all you have to do is buy your ticket down here and pay me for my services upon delivery of a gorilla. The man says all right and takes the next flight out to Africa. When he lands there his guide pulls up in a jeep and yells for him to get in. The man gets into the jeep and looks in the back seat at the equipment. There he sees a baseball bat, a shotgun, and a small ferocious looking chihuahua. The man turns to the guide and asks, Where are all of the supplies? The guide looks at him, them looks at the stuff in the back seat and says, "It's right there". The guide sees the puzzled look on the guys face and pulls over to explain. Alright says the guide, When we see a gorilla, I am going to chase it up at tree and then climb up after it to knock it down. When the gorilla hits the ground the dog is going to run up and bite the gorilla in the balls. While the dog has it distracted, run over and hit it over the head with the baseball bat and kill it."  So they continue down the road and sure enough a gorilla runs across the road and up a tree.  The guide parks quickly and jumps out to go after him.  About halfway up the tree the man looks back at the gear again and then asks, "Hey, what's the shotgun for!?" OH ****, says the guide I almost forgot the most important part. If this gorilla knocks me out of the tree you shoot that damn dog!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Jason, cool interview so far.

So what is your wife's first name then?
Will you always only have the cutest _nephews_ of the world?

Will you consider coming to Germany in 2008?
(THAT could be a good first chance to go travelling and it isn't quite as far away as Australia or New Zealand ... I won't mention the word "spectacular" along with qualifiers such as "more" or "less" here now!)


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 4, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Hey Jason, cool interview so far.
> 
> So what is your wife's first name then?
> Will you always only have the cutest _nephews_ of the world?
> ...


 
*Wife's first name...* 
Joy

*On nephews...*
Of 3 sisters or sis-in-laws, 1 is done, 1 is a single mom, and 1 is thinking of trying again soon, but it's complicated, so I may have a niece someday, then again I may not.  But after reading your question again, you might be asking if I might someday have the cutest children of my own?  When the timing and $$$ is right, we will probably adopt internationally, but even once you get started that could be a 2 year process, so it will probably be awhile.  

*On Germany 2008...*
I would love to say a resounding "Yes!" as I am always fascinated by the stories and photos coming out of the TPF meetups, and it certainly looks like you have made some wonderful plans for that trip.  Sadly, I am broke  and have only 1 week paid vacation...    so some pretty drastic changes would have to be made in the financial areas of my life for this to be a reality


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 4, 2006)

Is music important in your life? 

Who is your favorite singer or band? 

What is your earliest memory of life?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 4, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Is music important in your life?
> 
> Who is your favorite singer or band?
> 
> What is your earliest memory of life?


 
*on music...*
I wouldn't say important, i love listening to all types of music, but i have no musical talent whatsoever.  I had to fake it when we played the recorders in grade school.  I greatly respect and admire musicians for there skills/art.

*favorite band?*
Captain Geech and the Shrimp-Shack Shooters

*earliest memory?*
I remember driving down the road with my dad and seeing a "One Way" sign, and yelling out "ONE WAY! ONE WAY!".  My dad asked me how I knew what it said... I said I saw it on Sesame Street.  My dad says I was 3.  Anything before that is very vague, i don't know if i just remember things from old photos or actual events...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 4, 2006)

Can Detroit get past New York?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 4, 2006)

i watched most of the game last night and i have a feeling nobody can get past New York this year... unfortunately (i hate the yankees). I love it when a small market team can beat the Yankees, but I don't see it happening this year. Especially with St. Louis fumbling, and all of the Mets' pitching issues.  Nobody's hot enough to take them.  

Is Derek Jeter the man or what?  5 for 5, two singles, two doubles, and a home run...  amazing.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 4, 2006)

Can you use chopsticks?
What kind of movies do you like? (drama, comedy, action, etc)
Who's your least favourite celebrity?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 4, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Can you use chopsticks?
> What kind of movies do you like? (drama, comedy, action, etc)
> Who's your least favourite celebrity?


 
*On chopsticks...*
I forgot to bring a fork today, so I ate both my breakfast and lunch with some throw-away chopsticks I keep in my drawer. Some meals were just meant to be eaten with chopsticks. Oatmeal, however, was not, i got some weird looks from a coworker this morning. :crazy: I haven't used chopsticks in probably a month, what made you ask that question today?

*On movies...*
I just like movies. All kinds. Action and comedy are probably at the top. I like a good mystery, western, sci-fi, or jackie chan flick too. 

*Least favorite celebrity...*
I'm really drawing a blank on this one... There's a lot of people that get so much hype, and I don't understand the fascination: Michael Jackson, Paris Hilton, and Brittany Spears are a few that come to mind. if i never had to see or hear about any of those people on my television again I wouldn't be missing anything.


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 4, 2006)

Who was the first girl you can remember having a crush on (it can be a celebrity)?

Do you believe in ghosts and the paranormal?

What is the most bizarre gift anyone has ever given you?

Have you ever done something bad and let someone else take the blame for it?

Who does the cooking and housework in your home, you or your wife?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 5, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> Who was the first girl you can remember having a crush on (it can be a celebrity)?
> 
> Do you believe in ghosts and the paranormal?
> 
> ...


 
*first crush...*
Third grade, her name was Laurie, we held hands at a field trip to the local skating rink... then she sent her friend to break up with me during music class... b****. 



*ghosts...*
I have a theory that when people see ghosts they are just seeing the floaty things in their eyes. to answer your question though, I have never seen a ghost, but yes, i believe there is more going on then what we can see. A little off topic but weird... my sisters are identical twins and i'm almost 100% sure they have some kind of unconscious ESP brain-hookup, we won't let them play on the same team for Pictionary, it's wild. 

*bizarre gift...*
A mud fish. Seriously, the thing was like a dirt clod in the shape of a fish... it prolly cost my grandmother a fortune too. 

*bad things, dishing off the blame...*
Came close a couple times as a kid, but always eventually owned up to it. Eventually I just realized that I wouldn't be able to live with myself. damn conscience. 

*chores at home... *
She does all the baking, I do all the grilling, and the rest of the cooking/prep we do together or trade off depending on how we are feeling.

The house cleaning is probably 60/40 in favor of my wife... okay maybe 70/30.  I just have a slightly higher tolerance for filth.  But I do all the yard work, that's gotta count for something right?

good questions... :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 5, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> *On chopsticks...*
> I forgot to bring a fork today, so I ate both my breakfast and lunch with some throw-away chopsticks I keep in my drawer. Some meals were just meant to be eaten with chopsticks. Oatmeal, however, was not, i got some weird looks from a coworker this morning. :crazy: I haven't used chopsticks in probably a month, what made you ask that question today?


I was just trying to ask a weird and wonderful question...who knew you'd actually be using chopsticks today?? (Okay, I've got a webcam trained on you, to see why you're doing so well at trivia. Smile and wave!).

Okay, how 'bout this....a tornado/flood/fire is headed to your house and it will be destroyed within the hour. What do you rescue from it?


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 6, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> I was just trying to ask a weird and wonderful question...who knew you'd actually be using chopsticks today?? (Okay, I've got a webcam trained on you, to see why you're doing so well at trivia. Smile and wave!).
> 
> Okay, how 'bout this....a tornado/flood/fire is headed to your house and it will be destroyed within the hour. What do you rescue from it?


 
TPF Trivia Espionage... what is the world coming too!?  like you need any help, you're already chipping away at my huge 1 point lead.  It's weird, but I seem to do better if I do it the night before. The quiz is on east coast time so if I do it at 10:00pm i'm the first person to take the quiz for the following day. The questions seem a little easier than if I wait until morning... prolly just a coincidence.

*On rescuing stuff from my doomed house...*
My Wife and Riley Dog are a given right? I don't really have a very interesting answer. Just the typical stuff, computers HDs, old negs/slides, photo albums, a painting that my great, great grandmother painted, our fire/lockbox with important documents, etc. If I still had time, maybe some items that were given to me as gifts over the years, but most things can be replaced. Lastly i would grab my camera and start taking pictures of my flying/drowning/burning house...


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 6, 2006)

What's your favourite type of pic?  (Landscape, macro, portrait, wildlife, abstract, b/w etc).  I can probably tell from your usual posts (landscape), but you comment a lot on wildlife pics, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 6, 2006)

I came across this quote yesterday... 


			
				Ansel Adams said:
			
		

> Landscape photography is the supreme test of the photographer - and often the supreme disappointment.


I am disappointed A LOT, but I love the challenge. Many times I am in field anyways, so taking pics just comes naturally, as I want to share what I see. Other times I use it as an excuse to be in the outdoors, and I have seen some amazing things that I probably wouldn't have experienced if not for photography. 

While I love and respect all forms of photography, my passion is definitely Nature & primarily Landscapes. I love wildlife photography too, but my 75-300 f5,600,000 just doesn't cut it... that's a field where it's hard to even locate a subject out here sometimes.  

Visiting TPF has really challenged me to branch out and try/improve other areas of my photography.  I finally got a flash/diffuser/stroboframe that has greatly increased the quality of my people pics, but other than my nephews, portraiture just doesn't excite me like landscapes. I'd love to study more about how to take better PJ-style images for weddings/events, i think that would be a better fit for me. I have a fascination with nightime photography too. Other than that I love any photograph that captures dramatic light, or is edgy & different from the norm. 

Whew, that was a long-winded answer when I could have just said, "Yup, Landscape."


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 6, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> Whew, that was a long-winded answer when I could have just said, "Yup, Landscape."


 
I greatly appreciate you taking the time to give the fuller answer...it's a much more enjoyable read than "yup, landscape"! :mrgreen:


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 6, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> I greatly appreciate you taking the time to give the fuller answer...it's a much more enjoyable read than "yup, landscape"! :mrgreen:


 
I aim to please... :mrgreen: 

and i'm soooooo bored, and it's too nice outside to be stuck at work. Long winded answers help the day go by faster.  I don't know what I'm going to do with myself next week when I am no longer MOTW.  I guess I'll actually have to find some work to do. :meh:


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 6, 2006)

Has anyone asked yet what it is you do?  (I'm too lazy to scroll back through all your answers)  

Do you get Monday off (I think it's a holiday in the US, isn't it?)

Why did you choose that av? (Or stick with it, after the Peanuts theme week was over)


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 6, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Has anyone asked yet what it is you do? (I'm too lazy to scroll back through all your answers)
> 
> Do you get Monday off (I think it's a holiday in the US, isn't it?)
> 
> Why did you choose that av? (Or stick with it, after the Peanuts theme week was over)


 
*on job/career*
nobody has asked... 

my official title (which I was allowed to create myself  ) is "Operations Manager".  I used to be in the field taking photos and collecting data on cars which we would then upload to dealer sites, cars.com, autotrader.com, etc... but I had some back/neck issues so the owner/s moved me into a desk job.  Now I help the owners run two other small startup businesses including a distributorship for prepaid products (debit cards, wireless, LD, etc) and our most recent venture is something called "virtual assistance" where we provide administrative support to other entreprenuers and small businesses from our own office/homes.  Services include data entry, bulk mailings, bookkeeping, etc.  Some days are busier than others.  

*On Monday...*
I had to check my calendar, wasn't sure what you were referring to.  Before I started working in the office, all holidays 'cept christmas and thanksgiving were "optional" or more like "highly encouraged".  Now I get the major holidays off, but not the Columbus/Veterans/MLK/Presidents Day types, i think that's just Banks & Government agencies... should make the commute a little nicer though 

*On my Av...*
100%, pure, unadulterated laziness.  I think I am the only one that still has it up, 'cept for Peanuts, but hers is really cool and she'd probably have it anyway.  It has been bothering me lately, it will get changed in the next few months i'm sure...


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 9, 2006)

A parting shot, as your time for MOTW runs out...how did you manage to get the jeep flooded like in the pics above?  Did you drive in, thinking you could cross, or was there a flash flood?  Just wondering.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 9, 2006)

we were out on a jeep ride on a fairly rainy day, hence the water in the "dry" river bed. I pulled up to the edge of the stream/river which only appeared to be about a foot deep, but thought better of it and started to turn around. 

There was another guy nearby and after talking to him for a minute or two he said that he had just come across it on his motorcycle and there was no problem. So, armed with his testimony I chose a straight line from where the road went down, to where the road came out on the other side. Everything was fine until I got a little over halfway across and the ground disappeared.  :shock: :stun:

I started to turn out of the hole and climb out, but the current was just too strong and pulled the rear of the jeep into it, and it stalled out. when the guy towed me out I had to sit in the passenger seat to steer and the water was up to my waist. 

It turns out the guy crossed on his dirtbike upstream of the road about 10-20 feet, where the water remained only about 6-12" deep. It's not his fault... i should have trusted my instincts. Live and learn.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh no!  Yikes.  And the reference to 'we' in the first line is interesting...someone was with you, who will never let you live this down???


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, my wife (gf at the time) is actually in the photo, hidden behind the passenger door. It was a mad rush to get all the photo gear and jackets out of the jeep before it flooded completely, she was grabbing the last of that stuff (while I took a picture ).


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, BTW, congrats on winning the In Flight challenge!!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks, Anty, it's been a pretty good week... photographically speaking.


----------

